# R35 Engine



## Scotty_gtr (Dec 25, 2018)

In the market for a complete engine after suspected rod damage looking at my options new used standard or forged any available please get in touch cash waiting


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When you say complete, do you mean tall block or complete with diff, turbo’s etc


----------



## Scotty_gtr (Dec 25, 2018)

Forged Tall block pal..... I might consider the full engine depending on price


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it up at garage r as I had a similar enquiry?


----------



## Scotty_gtr (Dec 25, 2018)

No pal it isn't have you got a engine available?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got a low mileage std one only


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How bad is your motor.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

email [email protected] we have a low milage complete engine


----------

